# Vics vs Tangs...



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Well I am likely going to get in trouble... another tank!

Anyways I want some of the vic mini haps, considering a group of either Nubilus or Yellow Belly Alberts in a 40Long, 2m and as many f as I can get likely 5-6. Curious if a small group of Leleupi would work in with them?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi normally they tend to ignore each others.
xris


----------

